# Photoshop printing settings for sublimation



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, was wondering if before I print my graphic in photoshop for sublimation, if I need to convert my profile to CMYK from RGB. I did so when I had my Epson r1800, but now I've upgraded to the Ricoh GX7000. When I had the Epson, I was a brand-newbie so I made too many mistakes to even notice if the convert to profile worked or not. 

Trying to follow the right steps for great results, everytime. Any advice or tips out there. Also if anyone knows of any videos or tutorials for sublimation using photoshop that would be helpful too. Only seeing detailed Corel tutorials, out there.

Thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

check out conde on youtube. There are videos for setting up photoshop with the gx-7000.


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks freebird1963. I've seen a couple but they've never been as detailed as corel draw videos. But I'll check them out again. I know a little more about sublimation so I'll probably get a little more from the vids.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

728nori said:


> Thanks freebird1963. I've seen a couple but they've never been as detailed as corel draw videos. But I'll check them out again. I know a little more about sublimation so I'll probably get a little more from the vids.


I print with a Ricoh from Corel. I believe that Conde recommends you use the RGB colorspace. I have their ICC profile installed and if you do, you can assign it in your Photoshop document (I also have CS3). I suggest you contact David Gross and I am sure he will assist you.


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

I was kind of hoping that he would jump in on this thread and chime in. I'll watch a few more vids and if he doesn't chime in then I'll send him an email. Thanks LB


----------



## Iano (Jul 5, 2011)

I would let Photoshop handle the colour conversion for you. Most professional photographers will print directly from photoshop using an RGB color space. It give the richest deeper colors. And I presume you are looking for the deepest black you can get.

Now if you were to take your artwork into InDesign to make a business card for instance then you should make a copy and convert it to CMYK.


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

I am planning on revamping my business cards, so that tip is good to know. Thanks Iano


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you printing with the Power Driver or the Ricoh driver?


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I'm using the Ricoh Driver. Called Conde when the printer arrived and they walked me through the setup, for use with my iMac. Under profile I select the GX7000 profile, if this helps. 

I'm not in my work area at the moment. I've had the printer about a year now.


----------



## 728nori (Mar 18, 2010)

The driver I'm using is the GelSprinter GX7000 RPCS Raster version 3.01


----------



## fineredwine (Sep 29, 2010)

I print from photoshop directly to a GT-541. Tried both settings, no difference.


----------

